# Dash, switch boxes pics lets see them!



## grosser397

here is mine on my 04 HD notice the custom touch


----------



## mike6256




----------



## SuperdutyShane

Pretty cool looking. Lots of switches there!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

I'll try to get some of mine soon.


----------



## highridge

Heres my switches. Almost time for more


----------



## fordmstng66

These are the only switches i have, did not want a bulky box hanging from under the dash.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Switches look good, I personally prefer the under dash boxes, to me its more of a "work" setup I guess you could call it.


----------



## jmac5058

The work look may be nice in a 94 f150 but in your 08 $45k silverado a box bolted to your dash is hard to do to your cremepuff.I cant bring myself to put the old controlls in my new truck and was wondering where you got those switches and do they tell you if there on or not, do they lite up or something like that?


----------



## fordmstng66

I bought the switches from Radio shack, and yes they do have a red light to let you know they are on. I took the panel off, and removed the cubby hole from behind, then had a piece of steel cut with some holes. I then cut the cubby a little and used it to hold the panel in. If you want pics i can take it apart and get a few if it helps. I only run led's off the switches, but i think they are a 16 amp rating switch


----------



## JCI Trans

I used Radio shack lighted toggles on a piece of plexiglass painted black. I've had to rebuild it 3 times because i keep adding stuff and need more switches. Since this pic i have added 1 more. Looks the same, just a bit closer together


----------



## JCI Trans

I guess i cant post it if its already in another thread. Heres the link, it's post #4.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=84832


----------



## ksmowerman

Ford- If its not too much trouble, could you snap a couple more pictures for us? I have an 08 NBS chevy, and am wanting to do the same thing. A little bit of info as to exactly take the dash apart with out tearing it up would be greatly appreciated as well. CG


----------



## fordmstng66

ksmowerman;875343 said:


> Ford- If its not too much trouble, could you snap a couple more pictures for us? I have an 08 NBS chevy, and am wanting to do the same thing. A little bit of info as to exactly take the dash apart with out tearing it up would be greatly appreciated as well. CG


It is not a problem, i wanted to take it apart to hook up the momentery switch. The panel comes out easy, just have to start in a corner and pull carefully. I will try and get more pics today


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Here ya go, please parden the dirtiness. Been way to busy trying to get lawns ready for Thanksgiving to clean it. The box is a Sho-Me


----------



## fordmstng66

ksmowerman i took my dash apart and got some pics, hope this helps. Like i said the panel comes off pretty easy, just take your time. The plastic that is all cut up is the original cubby, or pocket that was there from the factory, i cut the front of it out to use it to hold my piece of steel in it. I used 1/4 steel, but that was because i had it water jetted, at the shop my brother works at, and it was in the machine.


----------



## ksmowerman

Ford-, I appreciate you taking the time to take some more pictures. When I get to my personal truck, ( I still have 8 more of my fleet trucks to get ready) I will probably be using your ideas. Thanks a bunch! CG


----------



## fordmstng66

ksmowerman;875697 said:


> Ford-, I appreciate you taking the time to take some more pictures. When I get to my personal truck, ( I still have 8 more of my fleet trucks to get ready) I will probably be using your ideas. Thanks a bunch! CG


not a problem, i use this truck as a dailey driver along with being a work truck, and i just could not stand seeing wires, and boxes hanging all over and making my cab look like crap.


----------



## JDWalkbehind

fordmstng66-nice job with the switchs! I agree with you completely about not wanting to see wires and crap hanging all over. The way you did it looks factory. Nice job!


----------



## fordmstng66

JDWalkbehind;876142 said:


> fordmstng66-nice job with the switchs! I agree with you completely about not wanting to see wires and crap hanging all over. The way you did it looks factory. Nice job!


Thanks i was happy the way it turned out, looking like it came from the factory.


----------



## 02DURAMAX

KL&M Snow Div.;874028 said:


> Switches look good, I personally prefer the under dash boxes, to me its more of a "work" setup I guess you could call it.


I think they look like Sh!T!!!!

A sleek look is much better!


----------



## BoyneCityGuy

ford-that is GREAT!! thank you!! :salute: i will be doing this over this holiday weekend! i just bought an 07NBS and have been debating where the switches should be, and you just sold me, that will make everything a breeze, then just a quick mount for my CB and all is set! thanks!


----------



## jmac5058

*switches*

Yes it looks factory and a nice use of a uselessly small cubby,I also really like the overhead installation and Im sure many of us on the site are now thinking of doing something simmilar.Verry nice workmanship by all ,picts of the overhead installation would be nice.16 amp switch would run most lightbars would it not?Still nervous about prying at my dash,did it go back together without MORE rattels from the dash?


----------



## fordmstng66

jmac5058;876813 said:


> Yes it looks factory and a nice use of a uselessly small cubby,I also really like the overhead installation and Im sure many of us on the site are now thinking of doing something simmilar.Verry nice workmanship by all ,picts of the overhead installation would be nice.16 amp switch would run most lightbars would it not?Still nervous about prying at my dash,did it go back together without MORE rattels from the dash?


Thanks I was a little nervous about prying at the dash, but it goes back together pretty tight, i have not noticed any more rattels than normal. I was very happy with the way it turned out


----------



## ultimate plow

I had to go with a switch box. Didnt want to drill holes in my dash.


----------



## campkd6

Crappy phone pic I'll take more later.


----------



## sweetk30

my troy console police unit. all setup in my truck

2 federal signal sw-300 switch boxes for all the lights and dump box power.
1 uniden cb with weather.
1 pa-300 full police siren unit all still working just fine. and 100 watts loud.

fits on my custom made bucket seat mount and is ideal for my setup with all the options i wanted and i can build it to fit my needs. only thing i need now is a cup holder option for it.


----------



## Dirtboy953B

Here are some for that big rig look.


----------



## overtime

heres mine nothing to fancy but it works. Middle one is for my beacon light left one is for the added cargo/back up right side is nothing yet


----------



## shott8283

built the stand myself.. my mobile command station lol

i have new labels for the switch box.. just havnt had a chance to stick them in

i still have to fix the acc. on light behind the labels too.. would be nice if that worked

please excuse the mess.. it is hunting season..


----------



## TJS

Home made "center console" with custom plow control bracket.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

mike6256;873477 said:


>


Nice Guages... Im thinking about getting a set.

I like how you added the single 4th guage cause I want tranny temp, plus egt, boost and fuel pressure.


----------



## mercer_me

TJS;894081 said:


> Home made "center console" with custom plow control bracket.


I know a guy that has a 7.5' Meyer on his Jeep Cherokee and he has the same plow switches.


----------



## TJS

mercer_me;895207 said:


> I know a guy that has a 7.5' Meyer on his Jeep Cherokee and he has the same plow switches.


Actually, these control a Fenner pump mounted vertically mounted to a MM1 upright like the insta-act.
T.J.


----------



## shott8283

TJS;895834 said:


> Actually, these control a Fenner pump mounted vertically mounted to a MM1 upright like the insta-act.
> T.J.


say what?........


----------



## TJS

shott8283;896077 said:


> say what?........


Click on the link in my signature and you will see what I mean.
T.J.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem

My Switch/Plow Control Panel


----------



## sparky2410

*In the new gator*


----------



## shott8283

Ryan

where id you get them switches? they look fairly heavy duty.


----------



## Ryan's Snow Rem

shott8283;913820 said:


> Ryan
> 
> where id you get them switches? they look fairly heavy duty.


I got them at Grainger-they are heavy duty but they are expensive-$40-$45 each


----------



## plowinzr2

Heres a quick pic of mine. Ive got switches for lightbar strobes, rear TIR3's, back up lights, front hide-a-ways, rear hide-a-ways, left alley, right alley, and front lightbar flashers. The switches are cool they light up white when the dash lights are on and they light up red when you turn the switch on. The upper box was made from the factory radio which works out beacuse when you put an aftermarket one it get relocated. So I dismantled it and made a flat face for it to mount my switches in. I will try to get better pics.


----------



## RepoMan207

Worked out well, I didn't even have to drill screws into the dash. There is a sloted metal bracket just under the bottom lip of the dash.


----------



## pbjunkie92

I love the ERG on the floor. Thats my idiots guide to HAZMAT lol...I also like the old school minitor 2. Nice setup..stay safe


----------



## pensty

Here's mine......designed a simple box to house the CB and switches and got our local fab shop to make it. 20 bucks later and the rest was up to me.


----------



## highridge

Heres my console I built this has all my switches and plus extras and 2 gauges with room for 2 more when I get them.


----------



## SilverBoss27

Has anybody made any changes since this last posted?


----------



## highridge

I added the lower dash from a F-650. It has three gauges - pyrometer, boost, and trans temp(not installed yet) and 3 switches - back up lights, lightbar and flash pattern.


----------



## ddb maine

^ very good idea, I've taken note of the 650 lower dash


----------



## cameo89

This is my switch's along with my plow and salter controls


----------



## M&M Services

that F650 dash mod is my next install!! very nice!!
nice looking set ups guys!


----------



## MikeRi24

kind of a strange mounting method i used here. the switchbox is hanging from the dash, has the scanner hanging off it, and has the CB hanging off the scanner and the CB is also bolted to a floor bracket. the whole thing is rock solid. excuse the orange zip ties on the wire loom. I ran out of black, so thats project for this weekend!


----------



## Fiske Plowing

one of my switch boxes mounted under sander controls


----------



## the new boss 92

heres mine nothing special, but gets the job done. red one for my work lights and orange one is light bar!


----------



## Eyesell

IS everyone using a CB, the original Internet..?


----------



## cameo89

Eyesell;1118733 said:


> IS everyone using a CB, the original Internet..?


Sure looks that way. I have a nice cobra to install in mind but I can't seem to find a good mounting area. But I use nextel 2way, it works for miles, thousands of miles, cb radio don't have that kind of range but still cool to have.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

i just added 3 switches to the dash, one is for the lightbar, one is for the led's and one is for all the work lights. all 3 trucks are basically like this.








this is where i put the switches in the chevy


----------



## move it

*Switches*

This is my 05 F250 powerstroke. I took part of the dash right off and this is a Jotto desk replacement for it. Took a whole day to remove the old switches and boxes and remount everything. The switches on the top left are the ford upfitter switches, the 10 below that run the Whelen 9438 strobe bar, the switches on the right control the led lights on the pro rack,and supplies power to the lightbar and the switchbox backlights and map light and power to the transfer tank pump..Below that is a control box for the federal led traffic director, the pair of switches, that I installed after the pictures were taken, control the strobes in the headlights and patterns.the round button on the dash is for the 100 watt whelen electronic air horn/PA,.that you can't see, And the lone switch on the left dims the strobes on the lightbar. The upfitter switches control the back-up lights, the strobes in the taillights power to the traffic stick controller, and the idle kick-up.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

are you a fire fighter or something?? if not thats a ton of switches and lights for no reason.


----------



## move it

*switches*

No I had all this sitting around and I was on vacation so I decided this would be the last install I'd do before I kicked the bucket so I wanted to be able to add anything without having to tear everything apart. It's alot cleaner looking than what I had.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

OH in that case its wicked over kill and kinda ******** if you ask me, you really need 23 switches+ a traffic advisor+a PA system for a plow truck? lets be relistic here.


----------



## skidooer

THEGOLDPRO;1122747 said:


> OH in that case its wicked over kill and kinda ******** if you ask me, you really need 23 switches+ a traffic advisor+a PA system for a plow truck? lets be relistic here.


leave it to you,if you don't like it shut up for once.


----------



## PerfectEarth

I love that F650 lower dash add-on. Very slick looking.

Geez, Ben. I've never been the "nicest" person on internet forums in my past, but you take it to a whole new level with the unprovoked jabs and non-constructive criticism.... kinda like on lawnsite. Glad people notice on both sites.


----------



## PerfectEarth

double post....


----------



## 2005_Sierra

THEGOLDPRO;1122747 said:


> OH in that case its wicked over kill and kinda ******** if you ask me, you really need 23 switches+ a traffic advisor+a PA system for a plow truck? lets be relistic here.


I only counted 21 switches, but still the thought of running all that wire makes my head hurt


----------



## move it

*switches*

#1 You wouldn't of been able to figure out how to do it by the looks of your install and, And #2 Nobody asked you....Ben.:laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

im not trying to be mean im just saying 20+ switches?? really??? its a plow truck. radio shack must love when you come in. i know you didnt ask me but you did post a pic of it on the internet for all to see. 

Im sure i could figure out how to wire all of them if i wanted to waist my time stripping and crimping 200 wires for a plow truck, the 3 switches on my dash do eveything i need them to do and by my count thats like 20 less switches then you have.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

move it;1122669 said:


> This is my 05 F250 powerstroke. I took part of the dash right off and this is a Jotto desk replacement for it. Took a whole day to remove the old switches and boxes and remount everything. The switches on the top left are the ford upfitter switches, the 10 below that run the Whelen 9438 strobe bar, the switches on the right control the led lights on the pro rack,and supplies power to the lightbar and the switchbox backlights and map light and power to the transfer tank pump..Below that is a control box for the federal led traffic director, the pair of switches, that I installed after the pictures were taken, control the strobes in the headlights and patterns.the round button on the dash is for the 100 watt whelen electronic air horn/PA,.that you can't see, And the lone switch on the left dims the strobes on the lightbar. The upfitter switches control the back-up lights, the strobes in the taillights power to the traffic stick controller, and the idle kick-up.


Man thats alot of switches. I like the mag light though. Everyone should have one of those. I have a Stinger in my truck, same thing as a mag light basically...


----------



## move it

*switches*

You will not find whelen,federal signal or code 3 products at a Radio Shack, They're a little bit higher quality than that.


----------



## move it

*switches*

The maglite has a 3 leds in the head. I took the halogen head out,it's a lot brighter and the battery life is longer.


----------



## move it

highridge;1118306 said:


> I added the lower dash from a F-650. It has three gauges - pyrometer, boost, and trans temp(not installed yet) and 3 switches - back up lights, lightbar and flash pattern.


 That is a very clean install, looks really sharp.


----------



## nicksplowing

PerfectEarth;1122791 said:


> I love that F650 lower dash add-on. Very slick looking.
> 
> Geez, Ben. I've never been the "nicest" person on internet forums in my past, but you take it to a whole new level with the unprovoked jabs and non-constructive criticism.... kinda like on lawnsite. Glad people notice on both sites.


yea i agree.........he's a real troll:realmad:


----------



## Eyesell

move it;1122936 said:


> You will not find whelen,federal signal or code 3 products at a Radio Shack, They're a little bit higher quality than that.


I think he's referring to your switches...lol

I have a bunch of stuff on my truck, strobes, light bar, but thats just way to much sh*t for a single pick up plowing some driveways and an occasional parking lot.

Please, not being disrespectful just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## M&M Services

Nice job on the install with all of those switches move it. 
no reason to bash here guys


----------



## Eyesell

M&M Services;1123267 said:


> .
> no reason to bash here guys


Agree, sorry..


----------



## M&M Services

eyesell how is that 2010 treating you? pm sent to not derail thread


----------



## pheasantfarmer

Anyone know of any easy way to make a switch box, well i know how how to cut switches and wire etc.

I just mean is there some place to buy the box for cheap like make a piece of plastic or something that would work but not cost $50+ for a piece of plastic with holes cut in it. I just been looking around and haven't thought of anything yet. 
Thanks hopefully it isn't a stupid question.


----------



## 496 BB

pheasantfarmer;1123333 said:


> Anyone know of any easy way to make a switch box, well i know how how to cut switches and wire etc.
> 
> I just mean is there some place to buy the box for cheap like make a piece of plastic or something that would work but not cost $50+ for a piece of plastic with holes cut in it. I just been looking around and haven't thought of anything yet.
> Thanks hopefully it isn't a stupid question.


Gotta get creative 

Think diamond plate, steel, already assembled plastic box....ect. Its all in your head. Also think cubby holes you already have in truck with a cover. Of course you can always buy them too but then there is your $50.


----------



## Turf Commando

nicksplowing;1122990 said:


> yea i agree.........he's a real troll:realmad:


x2.........


----------



## the new boss 92

move it- i like the set up, way tomany switches formy use but its about 100x's clean then some of the 21 switch installs i have seen. good job!


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone have more info on that F650 dash update? Is it a direct replacement to a 2006 f250? Cost, tell me more.....


----------



## fordlove01

for all the ford guys here is a 650 dash with all the swiches not my truck got it from another fourm but clean install you can get them here.http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...oduct_Code=RDP650A&Category_Code=F731-RDP-650


----------



## highridge

I know that the F650 dash is a direct bolt on for 99-04 superdutys, not sure about the 05-07s. I ordered mine from RiffRaff diesel and I highly recommend them. They are a great site for anyone with a 7.3 powerstroke.


----------



## Dan85

Here is a switch plate I built, it fits over the OEM dash insert. 
Aux light, Front, Rear Strobes. Probably going to add labels in the future.


----------



## avc8130

Any idea if the F650 dash will fit with a stick shift?

Nevermind. Riffraff is nice enough to answer that for me. 

For anyone else wondering: YES.
ac


----------



## Jelinek61

move it;1122669 said:


> This is my 05 F250 powerstroke. I took part of the dash right off and this is a Jotto desk replacement for it. Took a whole day to remove the old switches and boxes and remount everything. The switches on the top left are the ford upfitter switches, the 10 below that run the Whelen 9438 strobe bar, the switches on the right control the led lights on the pro rack,and supplies power to the lightbar and the switchbox backlights and map light and power to the transfer tank pump..Below that is a control box for the federal led traffic director, the pair of switches, that I installed after the pictures were taken, control the strobes in the headlights and patterns.the round button on the dash is for the 100 watt whelen electronic air horn/PA,.that you can't see, And the lone switch on the left dims the strobes on the lightbar. The upfitter switches control the back-up lights, the strobes in the taillights power to the traffic stick controller, and the idle kick-up.


Thats a pretty clean install. Nice job. I love after market flashers and lights on trucks. You just added a few more than most.


----------



## SharpBlades

Ok, I have a probably stupid question... where would I find the plastic material or thin metal used for making the switch boxes. (like the material the switches actually mount to)? I have tried napa, advanced auto and a couple of the custom car places around me and none could help


----------



## REAPER

SharpBlades;1124236 said:


> Ok, I have a probably stupid question... where would I find the plastic material or thin metal used for making the switch boxes. (like the material the switches actually mount to)? I have tried napa, advanced auto and a couple of the custom car places around me and none could help


No practical question is stupid.

I was just at Ace hardware and they have thin sheets of metal in various thickness and size. You could improvise your vise as a brake and construct one I am sure.

As far as plastic injected molded pieces? Junkyards and the net would probably be your best resources to search.


----------



## grec-o-face

This is all I'm running;

Top = front strobe
Bottom = rear strobe

And the lowest switch turns the truck headlights on when the plow is attached (allowing me to run truck & plow lights with my MM2)
Oh, and I burried another switch in the glovey - it disables the park sensors for towing / plowing.


----------



## fordlove01

i am thinking about the f-650 dash for my air compreser, train horns,winch,strobs, exast brake,worklights and whatever elese needs a switch lol


----------



## Deerewashed

is there anything like the f-650 dash mod for a chevy 2500?


----------



## mercer_me

Hear is a video of my lights and switches.


----------



## Eyesell

mercer_me;1124766 said:


> Hear is a video of my lights and switches.


Switches look good, rack looks AWESOME, reverse light are very nice, nicely mounted, good idea........but the little strobe...well you'd be better off getting a nice rotator up there.


----------



## mercer_me

Eyesell;1124835 said:


> Switches look good, rack looks AWESOME, reverse light are very nice, nicely mounted, good idea........but the little strobe...well you'd be better off getting a nice rotator up there.


I think I'm going to put two good strobes, one it one on each side. That's what I had on my 1989 Chevy 2500 and it worked realy good. I don't know what I was thinking when I bought that cheap strobe for my Tundra.


----------



## plowmaster07

move it;1122669 said:


> This is my 05 F250 powerstroke. I took part of the dash right off and this is a Jotto desk replacement for it. Took a whole day to remove the old switches and boxes and remount everything. The switches on the top left are the ford upfitter switches, the 10 below that run the Whelen 9438 strobe bar, the switches on the right control the led lights on the pro rack,and supplies power to the lightbar and the switchbox backlights and map light and power to the transfer tank pump..Below that is a control box for the federal led traffic director, the pair of switches, that I installed after the pictures were taken, control the strobes in the headlights and patterns.the round button on the dash is for the 100 watt whelen electronic air horn/PA,.that you can't see, And the lone switch on the left dims the strobes on the lightbar. The upfitter switches control the back-up lights, the strobes in the taillights power to the traffic stick controller, and the idle kick-up.


Wow. Just wow. Really nice install! Now you got me thinking of how I want to upgrade what I have. lol. How are you liking the way it's laid out so far?


----------



## DrakeSabitch

dan 85/ Grec o face, i am in the process of installing those exact switches in my truck. who makes those switches you got, where can i get them? auto zone has similar ones, but yours look a little more durable.


----------



## paponte

Wow man, some of you guys get a little crazy with the lights and controllers! You might as well just mount a computer keyboard to the dash! Whatever happened to the plow control, spreader, and one switch for your strobe? Put me in one of those things and I'll be the idiot with everything on!


----------



## grec-o-face

DrakeSa*****;1125568 said:


> dan 85/ Grec o face, i am in the process of installing those exact switches in my truck. who makes those switches you got, where can i get them? auto zone has similar ones, but yours look a little more durable.


Mine are made by Hella. I have a local truck & trailer supplier that stocks a large selection. Different sizes of switches and different color LEDs.
I also have one of these switches mounted on the door panel - near the window switches. It runs the heated mirrors (that I wired myself).

EDIT: I see you're from MA - what part?


----------



## move it

*switches*



plowmaster07;1125472 said:


> Wow. Just wow. Really nice install! Now you got me thinking of how I want to upgrade what I have. lol. How are you liking the way it's laid out so far?


 It works really well, if I ever want to add anything everthing is in place. But I'm pretty sure I've got everything covered now. the open spot on the panel is where the ampmeter is going as soon as I get the time to do it.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

ok thanks. do they get real hot?


----------



## DrakeSabitch

grec-o-face;1125663 said:


> EDIT: I see you're from MA - what part?


chelmsford, ma. just outside the north shore


----------



## grec-o-face

DrakeSa*****;1125753 said:


> ok thanks. do they get real hot?


Nope, I think they're rated for 30amps - ??? 
I always run relays so I'm not actually switching hi-current units.



DrakeSa*****;1125772 said:


> chelmsford, ma. just outside the north shore


Gotcha - If you were on the south shore, you could easily take a ride over to East Coast Truck and Trailer in Brockton and see their selection.


----------



## highridge

I second East Coast Truck in Brockton. I work a few blocks over from them and I guarantee you will buy something if you go in there. Like a candy store for trucks


----------



## Dan85

DrakeSa*****;1125568 said:


> dan 85/ Grec o face, i am in the process of installing those exact switches in my truck. who makes those switches you got, where can i get them? auto zone has similar ones, but yours look a little more durable.


I picked mine up from Pep Boys for about $7 a switch. They had red, green, blue, and amber.


----------



## Backwoods

Heres a few:


----------



## squeaky3

Backwoods;1126328 said:


> Heres a few:


looks nice

quick questions though

where did you get that fuse thing from? i want something similar to power all my stuff i have added in

and how do you have the battery wired up...is it charged up at all by the truck or is it just a really big deep cycle battery that you just charge up with a battery charger every now and then?


----------



## Backwoods

The fuse box I found at Advanced Auto. Seen them on the internet and just so happen to find this one a the parts store. And for the battery I have 2 and they are connected together. The optma yellow top and the blue top are about the same battery but the blue is deep cycle (same price) and the blue top is also good for starting so Iam running 2 of the same blue top batteries. 1 is under the hood and there is 2 gage black and red cables that connects the two batteries together for charging and a backup power for the plow. Just was easier for me because there was soo much room in the tool box that I could keep everything together and all my switches in the truck are are just remotes for the relays.

The fuse box has a bolt and nut for hooking up your positive power. (No ground on this unit) They just branch off to 6 fused lines. (The fuse block doesnt come with fuses) Iam running six 15amp fuses and then the power off the fuse block funs off to the relays that run the lights that are switched from in the cab of the truck.










If you look closer at this set up you can see two black and two red cables connected to the battery. One set comes from the front of the truck from the other battery. The other set Red goes to the fuse block and the Black is grounded to the side od the tool box way to the right of the relays. All the grounds are connected to that post.


----------



## squeaky3

wow very nice setup

wanna come do that to mine...im tired of runing wires for a while since i put the lightbar and strobes in....and mine doesnt look nearly as nice as yours


----------



## deereequipment

my trucks: 011, 03,93


----------



## Eyesell

deereequipment what is "Heated Wipers", I've heard of these before but never seen them..


----------



## deereequipment

Eyesell;1130694 said:


> deereequipment what is "Heated Wipers", I've heard of these before but never seen them..


they are just that. They have a heater element run through the rubber of the blade. You turn on the power, and they get hot.

this works REALLY WELL. It keeps the wipers from getting snowed/iced over, plus when the wiper travels along the windshield, it stays flexible so that the entire blade cleans, unlike a frozen blade would freeze up and skip/streak along the windshield.

They also make heated frames now too, but I haven't needed them.
For about $120 or so for the initial set up, they are SO worth the money.
I have them on all 4 trucks, my skid steer, and might put them on my loader soon.


----------



## Bruce'sEx

DrakeSa*****;1125568 said:


> dan 85/ Grec o face, i am in the process of installing those exact switches in my truck. who makes those switches you got, where can i get them? auto zone has similar ones, but yours look a little more durable.


These Grote ones? shouldn't be hard to get online or I'd bet most parts stores.
http://grote.com/cgi-bin/goc/goc.cgi?product_number=82-2130


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

where do i buy the heated wipers????

also i must add thats a maddddd old radio man, i had that radio in my old truck back in 2000


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

squeaky3;1126979 said:


> looks nice
> 
> quick questions though
> 
> where did you get that fuse thing from? i want something similar to power all my stuff i have added in


That is a bussmann fuse panel. Like said above you can get them at your local auto parts store. Advanced has them for 10 bucks. I will get a pic of my wiring and panel up and show you how I did mine.


----------



## IA Farmer

> also i must add thats a maddddd old radio man, i had that radio in my old truck back in 2000


Why replace something thats not broke.


----------



## IA Farmer

> deereequipment Quote:
> 
> they are just that. They have a heater element run through the rubber of the blade. You turn on the power, and they get hot.
> 
> this works REALLY WELL. It keeps the wipers from getting snowed/iced over, plus when the wiper travels along the windshield, it stays flexible so that the entire blade cleans, unlike a frozen blade would freeze up and skip/streak along the windshield.
> 
> They also make heated frames now too, but I haven't needed them.
> For about $120 or so for the initial set up, they are SO worth the money.
> I have them on all 4 trucks, my skid steer, and might put them on my loader soon.


Who makes the heated wipers?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

My panel and box where all my wiring is run into. Well I guess you can't just change the name of your pics to re upload them anymore. (kind of makes it hard to post them in certain threads) My pics are in here the panel is on post 6 (page1) and the box where my wiring is run into is on post 32. (page2)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109569&highlight=my+ebling

Switches starting from the left.

1: Code 3 3 up optixs grille leds and 4 light Soundoff ultra light.
2: 8 light Soundoff ultra light, warning pattern
3: Left arrow (same light as switch 2)
4: Right arrow (" ") 
Both switches 4 and 5 on the arrow stick pattern is center out
5: led work lights mounted on the bed rail for the ebling
6: truck/plow headlight switch.

The fuse panel has a 10 ga. feed run to it off the battery with a 30 amp fuse (i believe thats the fuse size). Then it feeds the relays and the power air horn. The switch power is powered by a keyed igition source so you can't leave something on by accident once the key is off. I ran the switch wires above the headliner and the speaker wire for the air horn speaker, grille led wire, the 10ga feed wire and the horn switch wire are run under the floor trim. The power air horn is activated via the factory horn switch I just ran the wire to the fuse box under the hood. No the factory horns do not operate when the airhorn is activated. Just how its wired. Also i have a 10 ga wire for a ground that is where all the grounds are run too for my leds. The grille leds and the leds on the bed rail are grouned to the bolts near them. Just easier than running more wire.


----------



## squeaky3

thanks for that

i really wish i would have taken more time and ran my wires cleaner and more like you guys...but i get real impatient with all my stuff because it always take longer than i want and i get frustrated

but anyways ill guess ill post up a pic of my switch box i have mounted under my dash and the switches i have to run my truck


----------



## markknapp61

*Just a simple straight forward set... *

Simple... 2002 Dodge 1500


----------



## Eyesell

_HEATED WIPERS...HEATED WIPERS_....so where can they be purchased ??


----------



## EIB

Right here is one company.
http://www.everblades.com/


----------



## Moonlighter

Here's mine 94 Ram 2500, I took out the ashtray and added a custom wood switch plate. First two kinda blurry damn cell phone cameras lol.


----------



## White Gardens

Eyesell;1140642 said:


> _HEATED WIPERS...HEATED WIPERS_....so where can they be purchased ??


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Heated+Wiper+Blades


----------



## Eyesell

White Gardens;1141238 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Heated+Wiper+Blades


Only problem is Everblades doesn't make the for Superduties....pretty cool though !


----------



## White Gardens

Eyesell;1142056 said:


> Only problem is Everblades doesn't make the for Superduties....pretty cool though !


I was just being a smart a....... at your expense. :salute: Sorry, I just needed a good opportunity to use it. :laughing:

On PS you don't see too many questions that google can answer. I use it all the time on Lawn Site when the simplest of questions get asked.

If they don't make them for a superduty, here's another ideal....

I lost my heater fan during the last storm and I wasn't going to pull the dash apart in the middle of the storm. I went ahead and bought a cheap fan/heater that worked just enough to keep my windows clean.

I stuck it on my dash to move the hot air rising out of the defrost vent and noticed that it did a great job of keeping the snow melted below the wipers where it tends to build up. I'm fixing my fan today and I think I'll hold onto it just for the snow melting it did for me.


----------



## Brian in MO

pheasantfarmer;1123333 said:


> Anyone know of any easy way to make a switch box, well i know how how to cut switches and wire etc.
> 
> I just mean is there some place to buy the box for cheap like make a piece of plastic or something that would work but not cost $50+ for a piece of plastic with holes cut in it. I just been looking around and haven't thought of anything yet.
> Thanks hopefully it isn't a stupid question.


Try Radio Shack I have bought them there before. They have several sizes and shapes, plastic or metal.


----------



## joshg

Anyone have pictures or installs of a switch installed in at NBS chevy in the area above the airbag keyed swtich...or other clean locations? I'd like to use a contura but not sure if it will fit in one of those locations or to the left of the wheel? 

Some very nice work here but I am only looking to do one switch... or maybe two so I don't need a separate box.


----------



## deereequipment

EIB;1140652 said:


> Right here is one company.
> http://www.everblades.com/


Yes, Everblades.
Call Jim
906-482-3172

He can explain to you all the different options.


----------



## PasionitGrandpa

wow very impressive
@ move it I like all the switches...
@ Backwoods very nice clean installation...

This is my first year plowing and a newbie on this fantastic site and my game plan for tomorrow is to fab a rocker switch plate, it just makes sense to have everything in one place and at your finger tips. When i get it done of course I will take a few pictures and post them.

Happy New Years!!
Kev


----------



## blmc5150

*Here's my switches*

Just a couple of our trucks. They are all set up the exact same way. Keeps it uniform for the last 30 years!









Strobe/Backup Lights/Rear Wiper









Boss Straight, Ebling 16ft back
Top Row: Back blade up/down, Front blade up/down, Front blade power angle
Bottom Row: Back blade DS wing in/out, Back blade PS wing in/out









XLS, Ebling 16ft back
Top Row: Back blade up/down, Front up/down, Front power angle, DS wing, PS wing
Bottom Row: Back blade DS wing, Back blade PS wing


----------



## JohnnyU




----------



## PTSolutions

CB & salt dogg controller are in the spot where the pull out tray used to be, the switch panel was just a plastic piece that had the little hook for a plastic baggie i guess, worthless really.

anyway i bought two mini pinnacle's with the mag mounts b/c i wanted the switches already pre wired, i took the cig adapters apart, pulled the switches out of the back and mounted on that diamond plate that my brother cut out, formed and leopard printed. this way i can change the flash pattern on each bar separately. the middle switch is unused right now but i think i will be using it for the linear led strobes that will be mounted on the backrack.

on the ford aux switches #3 is used for the headlight/taillight strobes and #2 is used for the lights mounted to the spreader.


----------



## EGLC

looks real good protouch. I like it...looks like you could use another screw on the diamond plate, top looks like its popping out a lil?


----------



## wizardsr

Thought I had posted my dash pics before, but I don't see it in this thread... Went the F650 dash route on my 03... The extra hole has an air gauge in it now for the front bags.









My 2005, no switchbox needed with the Ford upfitters...


----------



## vincent

Simple but effective


----------



## mercer_me

wizardsr;1211334 said:


> My 2005, no switchbox needed with the Ford upfitters...


Is that a out door air and road temp. thermometer?


----------



## wizardsr

mercer_me;1212573 said:


> Is that a out door air and road temp. thermometer?


No, it's an aeroforce OBD2 scan gauge. Since that pic, I bought a pillar pod and moved the 2 air gauges you see under the dash plus the scan gauge to the a-pillar.


----------



## wolfmobile8

ProTouchGrounds;1211045 said:


> CB & salt dogg controller are in the spot where the pull out tray used to be, the switch panel was just a plastic piece that had the little hook for a plastic baggie i guess, worthless really.
> 
> anyway i bought two mini pinnacle's with the mag mounts b/c i wanted the switches already pre wired, i took the cig adapters apart, pulled the switches out of the back and mounted on that diamond plate that my brother cut out, formed and leopard printed. this way i can change the flash pattern on each bar separately. the middle switch is unused right now but i think i will be using it for the linear led strobes that will be mounted on the backrack.
> 
> on the ford aux switches #3 is used for the headlight/taillight strobes and #2 is used for the lights mounted to the spreader.


looks good i want to put that cb in my truck how do you like it


----------



## PTSolutions

its good, the self tune makes it really easy to set up properly. only thing is the mic is kinda cheap feeling.


----------



## wolfmobile8

ProTouchGrounds;1212761 said:


> its good, the self tune makes it really easy to set up properly. only thing is the mic is kinda cheap feeling.


ok thanks you have nice neat setup


----------



## Yooper75

Here is my set up.


----------



## stg454

Subscribed


----------



## ajbernie

Vincent, real nice set up prob the best ive seen in this thread


----------



## hassy_54

*brackets*



ProTouchGrounds;1211045 said:


> CB & salt dogg controller are in the spot where the pull out tray used to be, the switch panel was just a plastic piece that had the little hook for a plastic baggie i guess, worthless really.
> 
> anyway i bought two mini pinnacle's with the mag mounts b/c i wanted the switches already pre wired, i took the cig adapters apart, pulled the switches out of the back and mounted on that diamond plate that my brother cut out, formed and leopard printed. this way i can change the flash pattern on each bar separately. the middle switch is unused right now but i think i will be using it for the linear led strobes that will be mounted on the backrack.
> 
> on the ford aux switches #3 is used for the headlight/taillight strobes and #2 is used for the lights mounted to the spreader.


I took my 06 F250 ash tray out last night to try and see if I could do this with a UHF radio and a scanner, Could you tell me how you were able to mount the actual bracket for the cb?? I do not see much in there to mount it to.....thanks


----------



## PTSolutions

the spreader control is mounted to the cb which in turn has a bracket that is literally wedged into the opening. its extremely tight fitting and does not move whatsoever.

like you said there isnt much to mount to unless you make another bracket, but this way has worked just fine so far.


----------



## vincent

ajbernie;1214327 said:


> Vincent, real nice set up prob the best ive seen in this thread


Thank You.:salute:


----------



## snocrete

Not quite as extreme as some setups on here but I like it, and it works well.

Up-fitter switch #4 is backup lights (just did this, so I might make new labels)


----------



## fordtruck661

here is what I made up the other day with some switches off of ebay and a piece of spare plastic. Still waiting on 1 more switch to fill that last hole. Cost around $20 for all the switches and to think people pay $200 for the same thing online :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowStacker83

I have my switchbox mounted in my center console. I wanted to have all my stuff hidden. It's a nice Whelen Box I picked up over the summer.


----------



## R3Dside

it may have been said, but to all who have 'official' boxes for switches, (the small self contained type) where did you get it?


----------



## CSLC

My switches in my truck, just mounted today. 2 sets of strobes and windshield mounted light.


----------



## coolcatman1

i thought i would share my setup the first pic is my controls and the second is the lightbar they control


----------



## NY_plow_guy

here is my panel. i tryed to make it look close to factory. all the switches light up when they are on. the top switch is the master power/plow control power for the other 4


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

here is the panel in one of my pick ups


----------



## grec-o-face

Here's mine:

Here's what the previous owner left me with:









This is how I dealt with it:


----------



## grec-o-face




----------



## grec-o-face

And two more...









Here's the complete write up: http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1198516-cleaning-up-after-the-po-auxiliary-switches.html


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice job looks like a factory set up


----------



## TheScrambler

nicksplowing;1122990 said:


> yea i agree.........he's a real troll:realmad:


I have been reading posts for month and, I must chime in on the "switch anger" issue. Everyone adds what they need to their truck in order to perform a job safely and efficiently. That being said, you have almost as many spelling and grammar problems, as you think he has switches.

Grammar matters on a plow site as much as, switches matter on a plow truck.

P.S. I love reading the posts on topics here on plowsite. Now I need to just start posting replies and starting threads.


----------



## blueline38

*switch panel*

This is now in the makings. I will post more pictures as the job progresses!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO




----------



## blueline38

Panel is done. Need to order internal parts and switches!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

those giant knobs over the screws look horrible, I'd have to figure something else out for that.


----------



## blueline38

*custom switch panel '11 superduty*



THEGOLDPRO;1628115 said:


> those giant knobs over the screws look horrible, I'd have to figure something else out for that.


Yeah, they make smaller ones. I have to see if they are going to fit. I'm still looking for ideas but they look better in person. I think they will look different when the switches are in as well!


----------



## fordtruck661

I agree with the nobs not looking very good but it is better then having just the screws there......Also I just don't understand why people like putting switches up there..It must be a huge PIA to run all the wires up there and then if you have to fix or change something its another huge PIA.


----------



## blueline38

fordtruck661;1628147 said:


> I agree with the nobs not looking very good but it is better then having just the screws there......Also I just don't understand why people like putting switches up there..It must be a huge PIA to run all the wires up there and then if you have to fix or change something its another huge PIA.


I bought smaller knobs but I had to buy smaller crews. It's actually easy to run wires up there and I chose that location because I looked for a place that could be easily customized without modifying the truck beyond being able to be returned to factory. I will have one power running up there which will go to a relay and a six plug fuse panel. I will use a six wire cable running out of the area to under the dash where my lights go to now. So, I will be running only a couple of wires and once it's installed, any new lights can be hooked up under the dash.


----------



## blueline38

*custom switch panel '11 superduty*

ok, smaller covers


----------



## fordtruck661

blueline38;1628170 said:


> ok, smaller covers


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## blueline38

*switch panel*

some wiring pics. Waiting for FED-EX with the switches! There is nothing "express" about them!


----------



## sparksrides

Nice work, super clean and done properly


----------



## blueline38

Thanks, almost done!


----------



## blueline38

*switch panel*

Done............I thinks!


----------



## Big Dog D

THEGOLDPRO;1628110 said:


>


That bump on your tranny hump looks like a tumor.


----------

